# Anyone going/ know about the Richmond rep show



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Anyone going/ know about and vendors who will be at the Richmond reptile show this sunday?


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

The show is very weak.... It has been smaller every year. 99% snakes, but it is still fun to walk around and see all the strange people lol. I will be there as i am every year to look around. There usually is one dart frog vendor there. I think vanishing jewels??? I am bringing all my froglets to see if anyone wants to buy them wholesale.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Thats what I have heard about it, I am hoping to get a chameleon and some frogs if they are there...fingers crossed.


----------



## Greatwtehunter (Jan 8, 2008)

I'll be attending. Frogs are my main goal but I have a feeling I'll be leaving with snakes instead. The last time I went to this show was back in 2008 when Under the Canopy Farms used to vend it.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

i have frogs to sell guys..... yellowback, patricia, leuc froglets


----------

